
Why Svelte Won’t Kill React - g4k
https://medium.com/javascript-in-plain-english/why-svelte-wont-kill-react-3cfdd940586a
======
pier25
> _The difference is 0,15 seconds — which means it is negligible._

Maybe on desktop. It's surprising JS devs keep ignoring the low end mobile
market which globally accounts for the majority of devices.

------
wyatt777
I work with Vue more than React, and am biased to the title. Other than that,
this is on target :)

~~~
nikis05
Hello, author here - I’m using React as example because I know it better, but
many things I talk about in the article also apply to Vue. Perhaps should have
named it “why Svelte won’t kill vDOM”.

